# 84' Slump block wall $10,000???



## dbsanders (Jul 8, 2008)

We're ripping out the old wood fence in our back yard and building a slump block wall, 6 feet high. Total length is 84 feet, with one corner. Price includes tearing down and hauling away wood fence, but seems very high for this work. Pricing out the materials myself (homedepot.com), I come to around $1500. However I've never built a wall so maybe I'm not including something.

Does this sound right? We've gotten a couple quotes with a similar price of around $10k.

We're in Irvine, CA


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, block costs are $ 1500.00 at HD (Normally higher then the mason can buy from his regular supplier), add in cost of rebar plus a footing, grout to fill the wall at maximum of 4' intervals and the pump truck. Now add in some labor, insurance, workers comp and please don't forget 'profit is not a dirty word' and $ 10k is the number.

You missed more then something, you missed alot


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You definitetly missed much. You couple of things that chris was aware of, but did not mention were:

Disposal cost for the fence - can be significant for some types and locations
Footing excavation and disposal
Footing forming labor and materials
Footing concrete
Mortar. etc. if you go down the list of things required to demo and build new.

to get a good idea of what is required, go to your city (Irvine) and get a copy of the standard approved drawing for fences. Since those type of fences are very common, they should have a published standard. Go over what is required and start adding up everything. - An them add profit for the guy doing the work, coordinating everything and taking responsibility.

If you got several prices in the same range, you have determined what is is worth to have someone do the work and ;ogistics for you. The choice is really what contractor will be able to do the best job AND quickly on time.


----------

